# What Game Character are you?



## Salazar (Sep 30, 2005)

Here another Personality Quiz  by LiquidGeneration to find out which game character you are. 

I'm Master Chief from Halo


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 30, 2005)

Link





http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/vg_link.jpg


----------



## Animaiden (Oct 1, 2005)

Jill Valentine from Resident Evil.


----------



## iratebeaver (Oct 2, 2005)

<a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/vg_link.jpg" border="0"></a>

8 bit link kickin'


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 4, 2005)

Tommy Verceti. Heheh.


----------



## FelineEyes (Oct 7, 2005)

Jill Valentine


----------



## SPA_KING (Oct 7, 2005)

Max Payne


----------



## Eradius Lore (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## cornelius (Nov 15, 2005)

the dude from soulbringer


----------



## scalem X (Nov 15, 2005)

chun li from street fighter


----------



## Teir (Nov 17, 2005)

Zelda


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 21, 2005)

I somehow am Lara Croft...


----------



## scalem X (Nov 21, 2005)

you took the long jump answer and guns as your weapon then I guess


----------



## Valentine (Nov 22, 2005)

Mario... strangely, as none of my answers seemed to relate to Mario in any shape or form!


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 22, 2005)

scalem X said:
			
		

> you took the long jump answer and guns as your weapon then I guess


Not at all. The only reason I think of was that I picked Angelina Jolie out of all the persons listed.


----------



## kyektulu (Nov 23, 2005)

*The legend of zelda*


----------



## Dachux (Nov 23, 2005)

hehe, silly answers! and here is result: <a href="http://www.liquidgeneration.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/quiz/images/vg_valentiine.jpg" border="0"></a>

jill from resident evil


----------



## cornelius (Dec 13, 2005)

took the test for real and I am LINK


----------



## Void Dragon (May 13, 2006)

I am Lara Croft, for the same reason as Marky, cause I really wanted to be Master Chief, because MC just rules my fking miserable life 

I'm pathetic

I'm gonna sit silent in a corner for a while...


----------



## Void Dragon (May 13, 2006)

did it again, but instead of space suit, I answered armour, and now I AM masterchief...


----------



## Adasunshine (May 13, 2006)

I'm Link apparently!

Oh well...

xx


----------



## purple_kathryn (May 13, 2006)

master chief!

I've never played halo though


----------



## Aes (May 14, 2006)

I guess that works.


----------



## Void Dragon (May 14, 2006)

purple_kathryn said:
			
		

> master chief!
> 
> I've never played halo though


 
SHAME ON YOU


----------



## CarlottaVonUberwald (May 14, 2006)

im link apparently...rubbish lol


----------



## Void Dragon (May 14, 2006)

I actually wanna be Gordon Freeman, or Duke Nukem, THOSE were real heroes...


----------



## purple_kathryn (May 14, 2006)

Void Dragon said:
			
		

> I actually wanna be Gordon Freeman, or Duke Nukem, THOSE were real heroes...


 
If you like HL2 you should check out

http://www.hlcomic.com/

The half-life and death of gordon froham

Funny in an immature kind of way


----------



## Red Phoenix (Jun 7, 2006)

I was link


----------



## Mouse (Jun 7, 2006)

Jill Valentine too. Not that I now who that is!!


----------



## sonofstan (Jun 8, 2006)

Tommy Vercetti


----------



## ZoeRat (Jun 12, 2006)

Jill Valentine, but I'd rather be Zelda, or better yet, Sheik....


----------



## Sharkey (Jun 29, 2006)

I got Solid Snake of the MGS fame. No complaints there.


----------



## Chabio (Jun 29, 2006)

Zelda..  I'm chuffed.


----------



## asher marquering (Jun 29, 2006)

link mmmmmmmm thought id become jin kazama


----------

